# Nala-Fahaka Puffer Buried Pics



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I am still hunting down more purple sand. She really wants more. :bigsmile:

Enjoy the photos!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome pics Ben! What kind of sand is that?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

3m Purple & 3m Black.. i need more of either each color..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

whoop ass man


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Johnny! come see her this weekend dude!


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

cool pics ben! how many inches is she now?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

shes about 13 and getting bigger everyday. her body mass is getting very thick. i expect a big fat ball soon! hahaha


----------

